# Stocking 10 Gallon



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am getting a 10 Gallon Tall tank for free and I was wondering what I can stock in it. It will be sand substrate and planted. I want a male betta in there for sure. What else can I keep in there? Tropical fish tank and I want peaceful colorful fish that are compatible with the betta. Any suggestions?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just putting a male and female betta together will most likely not work out. In order for them to breed, she must be old enough, conditioned and ready. If you put her in before that, he will most likely kill her :-(


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You can't keep a pair together long term period.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

alright then, What can I keep with a male betta then?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I would stick to a bottom feeder, like a cory or 3. The problem is that any fish with a tendency towards fin-nipping will find their long flowing fins irresistible, and will make their lives hell. A happy betta has a fantastic personality and can fill a 10g quite well on his own


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Not really colourful but a school of 10+ Corydoras hastatus are really fun, they actually school tightly in an aquarium


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Planning to make a shrimp tank. My betta will do some population control. Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

If your tank is fully planted then try some shrimps. My gf had a 10 gal with a betta and at least a hundred cherry shrimps and a few CRS, along with some oto cats. the shrimplets will be ok if you have java moss ties to a rock. They love hiding there.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

So here's the plan. 10 Gallon Tall (pretty sure it's tall) Planted tank with 3 corys, a dozen or so cherry shrimp and a male betta. I want my betta to have the whole mid and top level to himself, more of a display tank than a community tank, just some corys for bottom-mid activity and cherry shrimps to entertain my betta when it gets hungry, population control, and because most tanks don't have them with fish. Can they still breed well in these conditions? I will be getting moss and such for shrimps and babies.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I would stick to a bottom feeder, like a cory or 3. The problem is that any fish with a tendency towards fin-nipping will find their long flowing fins irresistible, and will make their lives hell. A happy betta has a fantastic personality and can fill a 10g quite well on his own


Corydoras live in schools of hundreds sometimes thousands. Keeping them alone or even in a trio is cruel. Minimum should be seven. Even that is a bit small IMO. Having kept them in sevens tens and fourteens I can say without a doubt that they are happier in larger and larger groups. When I had 14 they would always be out in the open swimming as a single fish. One fish becomes the clear 'leader'. It's all very funny to watch.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill get some more then. Different cors together? I have 2 peppered and 1 bronze, i want to get total of like 3 peppered, 2 albino and 2 bronze. Will they still school?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Ill get some more then. Different cors together? I have 2 peppered and 1 bronze, i want to get total of like 3 peppered, 2 albino and 2 bronze. Will they still school?


 Much better off sticking to a single species. You could probably get albino and bronze to school given that albino is just an albino bronze so they should recognize eachother. Different species will hang out together but they aren't as happy. I honestly don't think 10 gallons is enough for these though. I'd go with a pygmy cory group instead.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most likely gonna go pure cherry shrimps and single male betta in my 10 gal. For my 25 gal, might get some more cories since they don't take up much space and my other species are tight schoolers, this is one of those 1 inch/gallon exceptions where that rule does not apply. Also Flower Shrimp is another possibility for my 25 gal since they are relatively low maintenance from what I hear. I want some sort of shrimp/cray in my tank but most crays will try to eat my barbs


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think a 10 GAL would be a great place for a bunch of white clouds, with some plants. They are (as others have recently said) fantastic fish. If you went with the shrimp, I'd do shrimp and plants and NO fish.  The shrimpy babies will do better. I think the tradition of keeping bettas by themselves (no shrimp or other livestock) is there for a good reason.

W


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I just want enough shrimps to keep the population stable so enough survivors to replace the aging ones. I don't want it to grow into a population of 100 or something.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I just want enough shrimps to keep the population stable so enough survivors to replace the aging ones. I don't want it to grow into a population of 100 or something.


In that case I would combine your idea with KLF and go with maybe 9 Gold White Clouds and 20 cherry shrimp. That'd be a nice tank to watch. Throw in some nice rounded rocks with java moss growing on them or something.


----------

